# Rare ?Persons majestic springer sissy bar



## Billythekid (Oct 17, 2020)

So I found a huge bike parts haul last week and these were in there I was able to Id them with the help of a Cabe member and now I and just trying to figure out value and just how rare they are I found one that sold on eBay for $250 is that a normal price for them or what is  

also if u know of any bikes that would have come from the factory with it please let me know  thanks for all the info I receive from this forum 

rfeagleye your the man thanks for your help especially


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 20, 2020)

I found these two bikes with them 

anyone know about these ?


----------

